# Mixed System Files



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

i have a problem my system is 5.5.893 with baseband CDMA_N_03.1C.50R Itedc_u_05.15.00 and kernel [email protected] #1.

is there a way to get back on track? they say the only way to flash the radio is to have the bootloader unlocked, well i flashed this radio which is the stock radio.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&drKey=1359&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.xda-developers.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1262749&v=1&libid=1320576055428&out=http%3A%2F%2Fbandbinnovations.com%2Fxda%2Fbionic%2Fradio.zip&title=%5BRADIO%5D%20CDMA_N_03.1C.50R%20Itedc_u_05.15.00%20%5BStock%5D%20-%20xda-developers&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fbandbinnovations.com%2Fxda%2Fbionic%2Fradio.zip&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13205760624361


----------

